# Carnage and the Gannet of Death.



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

What did the gannet measure? Was it a big dog.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

One of your best Salti and not one photo or video.

Laughed all the way.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Entertaining stuff crack man!! Well done


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved the read Salti, It was a beautiful day to have a donut wasn't it? Dolphins, breaching whales, Lippers and grinners galore. Along with a beautiful day and challenging surf what more could you want.
I'll see whether I have any decent vid, in the meantime heres some photos,


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done guys. Hope the finger went back in OK and doesn't give trouble. As a wimp in surf I give you huge cred for taking it on. 
I hooked a rather large gull last year while surf fishing and the mate who came to my aid was the one who lost a chunk from his hand until he got a firm grip on the brutes beak, released with no harm to the bird! Also caught a pelican many years ago and they have a talon looking appendage on the end of their beak which they use as a weapon when threatened. We did manage to release that one also with little damage and thankful for my brother in laws leather gloves. Saw a pelican a few weeks ago with a trace hanging from a nasty wound on the side of his head, he flew away when I paddled over for a closer look.


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Great read mate, made me chuckle! Ever tried live baiting the grinners? I've tried a few times but they die on me pretty quick.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Great report time to look for snapper???


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good read Salti old boy where you been hiding, +\- obviously a plus at the moment


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Still no mullet yet,but I am sure that will change.May try and target jewies from the yak up there when the mullet start running fellas.


The mullet will have been netted by the school by now Salti. The netters start in mid May and once those nets start getting shot and whole schools of fish are being ripped from the gutters, many others panic at the distress signals of an entire school under stress and will vacate an area pronto in a flight or fight type reaction. Some interesting reading in the attached document that was submitted to government but subsequently ignored.

View attachment RFH proposal.pdf


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice one Salti, funny as. That gannet got you good and proper, he had a "hup " at me too, but it wasn't so wild after a neck grabbing, was it? :? 
Like Sprocket said "great day on the water for a donut" Dolphins were busy and a humpback putting on a show, good on you Paddlepara for charging those sets and carring on after smashing your "rude" finger. 
Tarzan next time bru, good to meet ya Jamie
Wayne
Heres a couple of pix,


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It appears that Salti and his entourage may be finished . GRINNERS! :twisted: That it should come to that. A very sad ending to an illustrious Summer and Autumn.

Lawn Bowls perhaps?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> rodpac said:
> 
> 
> > Good write up Salti, bummer about the popped seam...
> ...


It had better be BIG or you gonna cop it


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> fledgeling start up group


Ha. Bird humor.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It's all down hill from here boys. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well if it got both hands we'd worry about your sex life, but you should be able to switch for a while, so no worries.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Salti the new crew have been given good advise on how to handle big bombs and paddle hard, they young and inexperienced at the moment but they will find there feet ,they will swim for sure but cowboys don't cry :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha sounds like a date Salti, Palmy crew is growing fast, Safa is on a recruitment drive, he's got some big guns lined up! The boneyard will literally be a bloodbath after Palmy crew is done! 
By the way love the trip report, entertaining!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll organise a plastic yak for Salti ,DaveAndo has one he can loan or all we will hear is man I don't know ,I can surf big waves but fu,:/! K me man this and that blahs blah blah 
Bring it on ..... The dead wood will will give ya a flogging and I'll give you surf lessons for a latte '
Bone yard if you like small small if you wanna man up try our local on a average day.......
Oh yeah you better start getting those truturn hooks out again .......as we don't want to see you boys fishing a safa rig ,now that's the only reason you have been getting fish .............true?
I still remember the growling laugh you had when we showed you the right path..........before then you were just a paddler ,I'll let my fledglings out on your new crew  .......
Our secret weapon .....Godzilla :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> salticrak wrote:
> rodpac wrote:
> Good write up Salti, bummer about the popped seam...
> 
> ...


Sorry Rod no wipeouts, lots of hard fun though and a few crows hanging around!!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> > salticrak wrote:
> > rodpac wrote:
> > Good write up Salti, bummer about the popped seam...
> >
> ...


Nice vid Dave, wasn't sure if you were going to make that one for a moment.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

carnster said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> > > salticrak wrote:
> ...


Thanks mate, suprised myself there too, there was a fair bit of backwards!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

bertros said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Rod no wipeouts, lots of hard fun though and a few crows hanging around!!!
> ...


She would've been about 30 meters away while breaching I reckon, it came a bit closer but stayed down. It was a pretty special day with an eagle swooping for my bait less than 10m from the yak as well.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Very humorous report Phil m crak in lol.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice one sprocket ,double hook up and all,ok so it's on ,Salti commiserations in advance ,you sure you guys were not fishing Eli creek......


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sprocket said:


> > salticrak wrote:
> > rodpac wrote:
> > Good write up Salti, bummer about the popped seam...
> >
> ...


That was funny. The voiceover had me laughing.
"Fawk."
"Ffffaaaawwk"

That whale was worth the price of admission anyway.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fawwwwrrrrrk!
Why does it seem 1 in 3 outing results in some serious carnage!???

Solid fishing though


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

There is a wave 300m out that stands up


----------

